# Rainbow Monster 50ml - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (2/9/16)

Wiener Vape Co's latest creation dun dun .....

RAINBOW MONSTER!!!




Allow your taste buds a tinge of bliss, with hints of bright-hued happiness, inhale that rainbow you’ve been chasing, and satisfy your monster craving. Rainbow Monster is that skittle candy vape you have been looking for.

70vg/30pg

50ml 

Available in 0,3 & 6mg

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/rainbow-monster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/9/16)

Yayyyy!!! Been looking forward to this one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

